# Next MI Meeting



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all,

The next Michigan Dendrobatid Group Meeting will be on December 6, 2008 at the MSU Botany Greenhouse on Michigan State University campus from 12-4 (I'll be there by 11am for those of you coming in from out of town). John Mugg will speak at 1pm about common plant propagation techniques, and Jerry Urqhart will speak at 2pm about his O. pumilio field research, recent genetic work, and field observations.
We are considering providing the option of providing lunch for $5, which would consist of a party sub, chips/cookies, and a beverage. Please vote in the poll to let us know if it's worthwhile. Money would go to pay for the food, with any surplus being donated to the MSU Botany Greenhouse 'living classroom' fund, to help care for/expand the educational live animal displays. 
We will hold a live auction at 3pm, to benefit the graduate work of J.P. Lawrence. He is raising funds to study the various populations of O. pumilio in Panama. The auction items: framed pictures of various herps from his travels (including plenty of cool frogs). 
We hope for a big turnout, like last year. Any donations of supplies, live animals (we are specifically looking for a group of non-obligate egg feeders and any variety of tinc besides azureus, as well as a critter that displays cryptic coloration), and the like would be greatly appreciated. 
Afterwards, anyone is more than welcome to head back to my place (about 10 minutes off campus) to check out the frog room and talk frogs. As the event draws closer, a map and directions will be provided.

Hope to see ya'll there,

- Zach


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll get 6-10 of my prints framed for the auction. All proceeds will go to my research.

Here's the gist of what I'm doing, for those who don't know. I plan to get population estimates for a large number of the morphs in the Bocas region. Ideally, I'll hit up 30 or more of the populations that I know of (and hit some spots where I'd expect them to be, but no known morphs are, to my knowledge, so possibly describe some new morphs). I'd do transects to get density estimates then compare to GIS data to get approximate population ranges.

Then I plan to look at limiting resources for about six of the morphs and try to find out what is limiting these frogs since predation seems to be minimal.

The overall idea behind these things is to provide data for the Panamanian government to make management decisions on this species. Since some populations are rarer than others, I would hope that they would treat these populations individually rather than as a species since as a species management, we'll lose some of these rare morphs to smuggling and overharvest. It's my hope that I could influence the Panamanian government to alter the limiting resources, if possible, and get some of these threatened populations to rebound. This also has implications for the hobby as it'll provide information on how to get the best results from these frogs as far as fecundity.

Obviously, this is going to intensive survey work on my part. I'd like to get to the eastern part of the range (east of the Valiente peninsula) and see if I can find the eastern extent of their range. This may prove difficult/impossible since I will be crossing into vincenti territory (which are virtually indistinguishable from pumilio) and primarily because there's no easy way to get there, so I'd have to either fly in or boat in.

So just to give you an idea as to what I'm wanting to do. I think that it's going to cost at minimum $3000-$4000 (without hitting Escudo or the eastern range), which I am going to apply for grants for most of it, but any help from this auction would be extremely appreciated


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, cant wait. I just hope I can get this bulk wood order crap worked out in time. I will have intermedius available ranging in age $65ea or $55ea for four or more. I also have one lonely azureus ready to go $40. Hope everyone can make it, it should be well worth the gas money.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Good luck with the wood order... I'm ready to start working on my next tank (or 2....) ;-)


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 2 vivs that I would sell. one is a 29 gal with GS and concrete binder background that I am asking $50.00 for. The other is a FCA acrylic, the dims are 18x20x24 I think. It is just the tank, asking $75.00. Think the prices are too high, make me an offer.

Thanks


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The next MI meeting is drawing closer. As it looks right now, we'll be providing lunch in the form of a party sup, chips/cookies, and a drink for $5 per person, with the funds going back to the frog room at MSU.


----------



## MudFrog (May 15, 2008)

Hi I am looking for some young cobalts if anyone has any.... would love to pick up a few at the next meeting.... hmmmm it's on my husbands birthday... do you think he will mind?? LOL 

Have one cobalt (dendrobates Tinctarius ?sp?) born about 5/08 and wouldn't mind picking up 2 or more....

email me with age and cost... 

[email protected]

Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a few 1.1 sexed pairs (& froglets) of blue legged Ventrimaculatus for sale or trade. 
I also have Blue & black Auratus juvies, sub adults, and adults available FS/FT.

I'm looking for: 1.0 Imitator, 0.1 Intermedius, 1.0 Cobalt, 1.0 Pan Lamasi.
PM me if interested.



> we are specifically looking for a group of non-obligate egg feeders


Zach, I have some to donate, PM me.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll have leucs for sale (looks like about 8). $35 each. They're about 2-3 months OOTW and eating like pigs.

Here's a map for those of you who haven't been there before:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll be at the show and can bring any frogs/supplies to the meeting. To pre-order, just shoot me a PM, email, or give me a call. I think Jayzun from Preuss' will be there as well. Should be a great meeting!


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Just wanted to add a few things to my wish list.
1.0 Azureus
20 High/15 gallon tanks
Bean Beetles


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I should be able to hook you up with a male azureus. Remind me a few days before the meeting.

Rob


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

And I got a bunch of the 20 highs at the Petco $1 per gallon sale. I have a few I could spare to let go for $20.

I can also bring bean beetles and lesser waxworms for anyone that wants any.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a probable female azureus for a male, if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Totally off topic but im going to ask anyways what is the name of the pizza place/ bar on grand river (at least i think its on there havent been up that way in years) all i remember is their mexican/taco pizza is the best!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Crunchys? Good beer.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Any interest in an order from SNDF for the meeting? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/34256-something-new-plus.html

Shoot me a PM and we can talk about putting together a group order.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

My "Want list" for this meeting just contains Mantella expectata.
If anybody has any spare let me know.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

I should be there
Josh wish I knew if I have a job coming next year or I would place a group order from SNDF
the Orange Bassleri EB-CHO I would love some of the Chrome ones . Working for GM just not sure what going to happen

I should have
All froglets various ages

Cobalts
Azureus
Auratus (camo)
Azureiventris

Pm me for prices let me know before the meeting as I may Wholesale them out before it gets to cold

Looking for adult pairs I don't have or maybe ones I do....

Need adult cobalts


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Ok, I just got off the phone with Marcus. If we can get an order together (with payment) before thanksgiving, we can get it before the meeting. So, PM with what you want and we can arrange payment.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I lied. 
Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis are also on my want list for the Mi meeting.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

i'll be looking for a male or juvie variabilis


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

My wife and I are planning on attending. Now that the wedding is done, I actually have time to do things on weekends again!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Heh... I hate to tell you, but your weekends are toast from now till the end of time. She will always find something for you to do. *grin*

congratulations!

Rob


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on the wedding Joe!

We won't be able to make this meeting. My boss is going out of town and I have to work his shifts all weekend. Tony has to work as well. Hopefully, we will be able to do the next one. Enjoy!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anybody want to work out a carpool type thing from the Ypsi/Ann Arbor area?


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking for a female P. Vitattus.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Please RSVP in the new MI meeting thread so I know how many people to expect!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, the meeting's past, please stop voting!


----------

